# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of April 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Parachute from an Airplane (yes with a parachute!)

----------


## cerebusdreamer

Cool, really cool!

I used to skydive 10 years ago but stopped due to the costs. It's really a amazing experience!!!

Until I discovered LD skydiving was the most strong and marvelous felling that I had in my life; now it's LD. :-)

----------


## Seeker

I cheated and did it last month.  Oh well rank hath its privs!
It was pretty realistic, well I guess it was since I've never done it in real life  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

Can I play with my DS while doing it?  ::lol::

----------


## TygrHawk

What's with the Nintendo fixation?  Since you can play with those in real life, why would you want to waste time doing it in a lucid dream?

Now, if you want to be IN a video game, that's another matter entirely.

Oh well, I guess the screen name should have given me a clue.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by TygrHawk_
> *What's with the Nintendo fixation?  Since you can play with those in real life, why would you want to waste time doing it in a lucid dream?
> 
> Now, if you want to be IN a video game, that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Oh well, I guess the screen name should have given me a clue.*



Because the games that I like are so easy that they are for sissies! I can adjust the difficulty level really high in a LD, so I do so. Also, I can make up my own games as I go! Maybe while I am sky diving, I can play sky-diver!  ::lol::

----------


## Tron

Well ... Ill give this a try even though I have only had one lucid dream haha... hopefully I'll have another one within the next month  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I never sky dived in real life but hey I'll give it a shot, although because I can't fly in dreams, this is going to wake me up, but oh well.

oh parachute well I'll try tonight, because its a free night (no school) and the week after next, because no school.

----------


## nina

Yeyy my idea. Woohoo. Anyway, I also suggested either jumping out of a plane or jumping off a really high building (in case you have trouble finding your way onto a lucid airplane hehe). Also to complete the task I think you should have to freefall, and then parachute all the way to the ground...what say yee.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *Yeyy my idea. Woohoo. Anyway, I also suggested either jumping out of a plane or jumping off a really high building (in case you have trouble finding your way onto a lucid airplane hehe). Also to complete the task I think you should have to freefall, and then parachute all the way to the ground...what say yee.*



Nina, this is a great idea but I don't think I've ever been in an airplane in a dream (lucid or non).   :Sad:  

Seeker, could we use the suggestion of jumping off a high building (or maybe a cliff), freefalling and then parachuting all the way to the ground?   
I think I might have a chance at completing it then..

*PUHLEEEEZ!!!*  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

ive been in a few video games in my LDs, its pretty sweet.

The best one was a dinosaur riding game

----------


## CAINE

> _Originally posted by Sesquipedalian Dreams_
> *ive been in a few video games in my LDs, its pretty sweet.
> 
> The best one was a dinosaur riding game*



HA, you reminded me of a stupid non-lucid dream i had one time..

i dreamt i was play "everquest", *this was back when i was a huge EQ fan*, and I dreamed I got to level 60, and when I wake up im all excited, and it takes me a minute to relize it didnt really happen  :Sad:

----------


## Tron

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ^ 
 ::roll::

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *This came about as the result of a discussion in chat. *Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming. *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!*



Ill try this im just a beginner and after 3 days have had 5 lds   ::D:

----------


## nina

Well I'm not sure if I completed the task or not, seeing as how I parachuted out of a window instead of out of an airplane hehe.  Anyway...I became lucid and decided to try the task. Before I could even THINK about an airplane I was standing in the window of this huge castle looking down onto a courtyard. I jumped and pulled this white scarf cord like thing and this huge white blanket/parachute floated me down...oh yeah I totally fell when I hit the ground. But it was fun anyway.  ::chuckle::  

Now why the hell was it so hard for me to do March's task...holy crap...I think I tried to do that last night and I still couldn't talk to a damn dolphin. I'm not going to give up on that one.

----------


## Gothlark

I hope that base jumping counts.  I turned this playground equipment into a skyscraper then teleported to the top.  Of course, then, I parachuted to the bottom.  I free fell for most of the way, but I did open my parachute and floated to the ground.  If base jumping doesn't count, then I'll probably get it done tonight anyways.

----------


## nesgirl119

Shoot! I tried it last night, I even jumped out of the plane & had my Parachutte & DS, but I started to fly instead of opening my parachutte  ::shakehead2::  . I hope to have better luck tonight!

----------


## Tron

::shock::  Holy shit ... I know you guys may be a bit skeptical since I'm new to this but please believe this.

I had my 2nd LD ever last night but it was pretty lame. (Low realism and lasted like 30 seconds) ... buuut then I tried MILD right after I wrote it down and I had ANOTHER LD!! To summarize: I got fired from a rental store for stealing and my dad witnessed me telling off my managers. I ran away to the side of the building and looked down a hill. I knew that if I could jump and float a bit, I was dreaming. I did and proceeded to fly straight up. I swooped back down over the rental shop and yelled "Fuuuuck you guys!". 

It was at this moment in the air that I remembered the LD task of the month. (I did set an intention before sleeping to do this!) MY first problem was an airplane but I just closed my eyes and imagined being in one. It worked! and the door was already open for me. I jumped out and had the most exhilirating feeling. I plummeted through thin clouds while feeling and hearing the air rush by. I deployed a parachute and was amazed at the land below me. I could see the small tops of buildings in some coastal city. Off to the distance was a mountain range. 

I began to get impatient and cut the ropes. I plummeted fairly close to the Earth and deployed another chute. I don't know if this qualifies for this LD Task because I woke up before landing on the ground ...    ::shakehead2::    ... but I was DAAAAMN close.

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Tron_
> *I ran away to the side of the building and looked down a hill. I knew that if I could jump and float a bit, I was dreaming.*



That might be a bit risky for a reality check. Just in case you happen to be awake  ::roll::

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by hate+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(hate)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Tron
> 			
> 		
> ...



Yeah, but being stupid enough to think that it's a good RC in the first place is a good sign that you're dreaming.  ::lol::

----------


## Tron

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so sure that was the result of my own insufficiency. I was already 95% sure due to the strange context of the dream. It was just the final act of assurance.  ::D: 

<----NIOCE! Thanks Seeker! ahaha ... every noob has their day

----------


## nesgirl119

Ya! I finally did it Saturday night!, but I don't post on Sundays.
I jumped off an airplane w/a parachute & my DS. I opened my parachute, then I started playing Fire Emblem! After I finished my dream-made board, I landed on the ground, & made my parachute disappear. Then I ran to my dream journal, but still knew I was dreaming. That was so cool. A better way to play Nintendo in a dream!  ::D:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Wicked

I hereby announce that as part of me trying out a new technique for LDing (worked 2 out of 2 times so far) I will attempt to enter a LD and complete this month's task in two days, Thursday night. Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## cerebusdreamer

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *I hereby announce that as part of me trying out a new technique for LDing (worked 2 out of 2 times so far) I will attempt to enter a LD and complete this month's task in two days, Thursday night. Wish me luck*



Luck, WIcked!!

And please tell us about your new technique. The dry-speel guys are hungry for new and effective techniques :-)

And congratulations to your "signa-movie". It's awesome!! :-)

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by cerebusdreamer+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cerebusdreamer)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Wicked
> 			
> 		
> ...



Thanks!

Yeah, well, this technique is actually a brand of subconscious suggestion. Before going to sleep I simply DEMANDED to have a LD this night from my subconsciousness, as a compensation for the hard day I was having. Both times I tried it so far, it worked like a charm. To increase the chances of a LD I also thought of LDing and remember earlier LDs I had while lying in bed, just to be sure it works.

And about the sig: I know it's awesome!  ::D:  But right now for some reason it doesn't show, so I removed it for the time being  :Sad:  (damn geocities!!) Also, it should be obvious that I didn't actually create it... credit to the awesome guy who did, whoever that might be (I'm always nervous about accidently taking credit for stuff I didn't do)

EDIT: Sig is visible again thanks to ImageShack!

----------


## Wicked

Damn, I had two unplanned LD's this night, but I didn't remember doing the lucid task  :Sad:  in fact, I didn't do much anything in them, I "went with the flow", so to speak.

----------


## cerebusdreamer

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *Damn, I had two unplanned LD's this night, but I didn't remember doing the lucid task  in fact, I didn't do much anything in them, I \"went with the flow\", so to speak.*



Damn? :-)

It's 9 days since my last LD. :-( I would like to have a bunch of unplanned lucid dreams... :-)

----------


## Wicked

Well, I tried it this night, and failed miserably. When I FINALLY managed to have an LD during morning after trying all night, I tried spinning to change scene to a plane, but it only led me to false awakening. Of course, since that entire lucid was an unstable series of false awakenings, I made a reality check... AGAIN... and became lucid... again. But I didn't really get to try it again, because I soon woke up for real (couldn't breath through closed nose, that is. Damn, that RC is effective...)

----------


## luckegrlGC

Just so i get the little wings i'm taking the time to make this post that states i completeld the task.

----------


## Seeker

Wow, you really are lucky!

----------


## Josh_Mac

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Ya! I finally did it Saturday night!, but I don't post on Sundays.
> I jumped off an airplane w/a parachute & my DS. I opened my parachute, then I started playing Fire Emblem! After I finished my dream-made board, I landed on the ground, & made my parachute disappear. Then I ran to my dream journal, but still knew I was dreaming. That was so cool. A better way to play Nintendo in a dream! *



fire emblem and DS w00t! Nintendo rules us alll ah ha ha ha ah ha
anyway i'm going to try the task tonight since I only joined today hopefully i can do it before the new task

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Josh_Mac+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Josh_Mac)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Right on! Nintendo lover  ::wink::  ! We know that Fire Emblem rox, especially when you adjust the difficulty in your dream!

----------


## Josh_Mac

Yes i did it (does a helicopter count as a plane) it was amazing I could hear the wind whistling by my ears wow! it came at a price though after touching down I woke up straight away oh well  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Hate

Damn, I failed with this last night  :Sad: 

I got lucid and remembered the task. I found an aircraft and got a parachute, but I never got to jump. The whole dream is in April 9th - lucid dream thread just in case you want to take a look at it. Anyway, I'm going to try this again and I won't give up untill I've done it.

----------


## nina

I was in some train in Chicago watching the city/scenery go by when I remembered that I didn't actually accomplish this month's lucid task by jumping out of an airplane. So as I was sitting there trying to figure out how I would get onto an airplane suddenly it got kinda dark and this door opened up behind me and it was super bright. I looked around and all of a sudden I was in an airplane. There were a bunch of people there in skydiving outfits, I was so excited! We we zooming along the runway...I remember sticking my head out the open door and feeling the wind whipping past my face. It brought me to an even higher level of lucidity. Anyway, it took FOREVER to take off. Probably b/c I kept expecting it. So I went over to one of the cute guy DCs and was like, hey let's pass the time until this thing gets up into the air! So we did haha (I'm so terrible I always take adantage of my DCs) and finally the plane was up! But it didn't get up very high. We were cruising at about the level of the Chicago skyline for a whiile and I was starting to get really annoyed. I kept poking my head out of the door to feel the cold wind everytime I felt like I was losing lucidity and it kept working to make everything more realistic. Anyway, the plane wasn't going any higher, and to the instructors horror I decided to just jump out there. It was amazing!!! So much different than jumping off the castle. I free fell for awhile which was really awesome and then pulled on this cord which jerked me up into the air and I parachuted down. I think I came out of it just as I was landing. Fun times! Free falling in lucids is almost as much fun as flying!!

----------


## HeadsAkimbo

If it&#96;s going to be games then it&#96;s got to be G.T.A. for me,had lots of non lucid gta deams when playing regularly especially when 3 and vice city came out.I think that because it was a fairly realistic game it terms of the setting(i.e. general cityscape,roads buildings ect that it is easy to generate).You could also add the parachute thing to it,dirtbiking off chiliad to chute.

 Hey, nesgirl119 had a quick look at your profile,are you serious?, you ld everynight since you were 3?- do tell more - do you not reality check atall?,excellent recall?,how many a night on average?,long duration?,straight in(hypnogogic images ect.) or sleep first? 
 - you lucky,lucky,lucky expletive deleted - much jealousy.

 I think I&#96;ll next try a Dark Tower(Stephen King) l.d. instead of a game, maybe Lud,Blaine and the village from Wizard and Glass.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by HeadsAkimbo_
> *If it&#96;s going to be games then it&#96;s got to be G.T.A. for me,had lots of non lucid gta deams when playing regularly especially when 3 and vice city came out.I think that because it was a fairly realistic game it terms of the setting(i.e. general cityscape,roads buildings ect that it is easy to generate).You could also add the parachute thing to it,dirtbiking off chiliad to chute.
> 
>  Hey, nesgirl119 had a quick look at your profile,are you serious?, you ld everynight since you were 3?- do tell more - do you not reality check atall?,excellent recall?,how many a night on average?,long duration?,straight in(hypnogogic images ect.) or sleep first? 
>  - you lucky,lucky,lucky expletive deleted - much jealousy.
> 
>  I think I&#96;ll next try a Dark Tower(Stephen King) l.d. instead of a game, maybe Lud,Blaine and the village from Wizard and Glass.*



I actually can only sleep using WILD, & if I don't use it, I get insomnia  ::cry::  , like last night, I was up 1/2 the night b/c I couldn't get into the SP mode  ::cry::  . I also get them b/c I always can tell. Even when I was 3, I always thought to myself, "If my imagination has come to life now, I am asleep!

----------


## HeadsAkimbo

Sorry to hear that nesgirl insomnia sucks,I&#96;m still jealous though.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by HeadsAkimbo_
> *Sorry to hear that nesgirl insomnia sucks,I&#96;m still jealous though.*



It's okay, b/c I am used to it by now! Do you know what next months LD task is? I just hope it is nothing that has to do w/pampering yourself, b/c that is just plain sick!  ::barf::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(nesgirl119)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-HeadsAkimbo
> 			
> 		
> ...



  ::idea::  Thanks for the idea nesgirl!  Hmm...maybe i'll have everyone visit a day spa.  ::D: 

Don't worry though, next months idea is already planned.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whew! That is a relief that you aren't going to use my idea!  :tongue2:  ! So what is next months LD Task?

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Whew! That is a relief that you aren't going to use my idea!  ! So what is next months LD Task?*



I guess it'll be released in the beginning of the next month  ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *So what is next months LD Task?*



I'll let you know in another 11 days or so.  :smiley:

----------


## cerebusdreamer

Had 2 lucids today and ended a 22 days dry spell! :-) :-) :-)

Tried the lucid task in the second lucid, found a helicopter (it's valid to skydive from an helicopter instead of an airplane?) but the pilot took thousand of years to got heights. I woke up before he even pass the power lines because he prefered to show me the beach   :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Why don't we just DS & you can let me find out!!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very cool, I like this thread. I'm still trying to get used to the Lucid Crossroads, but I'm going to try to the whole skydiving thing before the end of the month. Maybe I can skydive down and land in the center of the Crossroads disk. Hehe. Hope to have a success story up here soon.

----------


## Wicked

I had a lucid dream today, and I tried spinning to change my location into an airplane, but it didn't work, I remained where I was. HOW THE FECKEN' HELL can I get my dream ass to an airplane!? It's driving me nuts!!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

If you are lucid enough, try closing your eyes, and focusing on the way it would sound if you were inside of an airplane, then  feel the wind all around you, since the jump door would be open. Then open your eyes.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Hmm, I forgot to post.  In my last (monthly) lucid I found myself in an air plane and I'm pretty sure I jumped out.  However, it seems that I just ended up on the ground without experiencing the fall back to earth.  I don't even know if the plain was in the air or still on the ground.  However, I was inducted into a society of lucid dreamers, though....

I should make sure I do the tasks right when I'm lucid, since they only come about once a month  :tongue2:

----------


## Zaphod

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Ya! I finally did it Saturday night!, but I don't post on Sundays.
> I jumped off an airplane w/a parachute & my DS.*



Heh.. it looks like somebody stole your idea, nesgirl! Check it out: http://www.wired.com/news/games/0,2101,673...tw=wn_tophead_3  ::o:

----------


## will.i.am

Ive been trying all month and I STILL cant seem to get it! errr... this one is tough  :Mad:

----------


## Seeker

Next months is a little easier.  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## nesgirl119

Yeah, right Seeker!

Also, that real sky-diving, VGing thing rocked.   ::lol:: 

Here is a really special smilie I got from my webpage:

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

ok its next month now  ::D:  whats the new task?

----------


## nesgirl119

Yeah! Is this months task having to do w/DILDs, WILDs, or DSing?  ::D:

----------

